# November 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2017)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of November 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 1, 2017)

Rare Incredible Sky Display - SOOC by @Modifeye


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 3, 2017)

Two in a row for me...

Some days you get really close by @Peeb


----------



## Monkliq (Nov 10, 2017)

(Self nominated)


----------



## snowbear (Nov 10, 2017)

Monkliq said:


> View attachment 149459


Who's photo is this?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 10, 2017)

It should only take you the rest of the month to find it. Better get started now.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it will be DQed, but I'll give them a day,.or so.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 16, 2017)

Weekly challenge - lights, camera, ACTION!  11/11 - 11/17


leftover Merlot by @gk fotografie


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 20, 2017)

Riverside by Sleist: Riverside


----------



## orf (Nov 22, 2017)

Mother and daughter by Evertking: Mother and daughter


----------



## fishing4sanity (Nov 26, 2017)

Quiraing sunrise, Isle of Skye by @Vieri


----------



## Designer (Nov 28, 2017)

Sunset at Horseshoe Bend, AZ by anonymouscuba, here: Sunset at Horseshoe Bend, AZ


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2017)

"Brides..." 

Brides by enezdez


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 29, 2017)

A Badwater Sunset, Death Valley by Vieri

A Badwater Sunset, Death Valley


----------

